# A Colorado summer beer



## SmokinEdge (Aug 1, 2021)

This is my backyard as far as ingredients. Made from Olathe Sweet, sweet corn. It’s darn good too.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 1, 2021)

Interesting! I’d like to try it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 1, 2021)

Sounds good. I wonder if it's like Coors when they started out. They wouldn't sell it east of the Misspssippi. 

BTW I really dig the Beer Pole

Chris


----------



## sandyut (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks delish!  Being from CO I miss the beer selection SO MUCH.  Utah beer selection is pretty horrible, as in if CO is a 10...UT is a 0.5


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 1, 2021)

I would love that.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 1, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Interesting! I’d like to try it.


It is good.


gmc2003 said:


> Sounds good. I wonder if it's like Coors when they started out. They wouldn't sell it east of the Misspssippi.
> 
> BTW I really dig the Beer Pole
> 
> Chris


More mild than the old Coors, but is definitely along that line. Kinda stumbled into the beer pole, but I’ll take it.  I have several others I should try. Thank you Chris.


sandyut said:


> Looks delish!  Being from CO I miss the beer selection SO MUCH.  Utah beer selection is pretty horrible, as in if CO is a 10...UT is a 0.5


I hear ya. When I take the wife to the VA in SL I always bring my own beer. That is one strange state when it comes to liquor laws.



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I would love that.


I believe you would. It’s a very smooth zero hop but malty beer that is on the sweet side.


----------



## Colorado0321 (Aug 1, 2021)

I'll keep an eye out for that on my next liquor store visit for next weekend's cook.  Been drinking cheap pilsners since I kinda got tired of the craft beer scene, but this certainly looks like it will fit the bill for a long day of bbq'ing with the recent warm weather in NoCo.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 1, 2021)

I would be game for that


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 1, 2021)

I'd hit it


----------



## sandyut (Aug 1, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> That is one strange state when it comes to liquor laws.


thats being nice.  we almost moved over it.  when we come to CO we get a truck load from Applejack, which ironically is where i grew up.


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 1, 2021)

Count me in. I'd love to try it.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 1, 2021)

I'd give it rip, there was a time I was a Coors guy. 30 years now a fan of Rolling Rock, something to be said for Arnie's hometown. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 1, 2021)

I remember when my best friends Dad and his buddies would road trip to Colorado once a year and jail hime a huge trailer load of Coors for theirselves.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2021)

Very cool!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 2, 2021)

Get that darn beer can outta the way, I'm trying to see your backyard! LOL!  Sounds like a good brew. 

Jim


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 2, 2021)

Sounds like one that I would try. Never heard of a corn beer before but that makes sense!


----------



## Colorado0321 (Aug 7, 2021)

Found some at Safeway when I went to get some more kosher salt.  Not too shabby.  Not nearly as sweet as I expected.  It's like a pilsner and a lager had a baby.  Has some of that characteristic German bitterness on the back end that I like too.


----------

